# Corsa VXR Clubsport



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is my Pride and joy folks, one of 261 in the UK so it's quite a rare version of the Vauxhall Corsa. It's quite a well spec'd car to start with but there is also Sat Nav Touch & Connect Bluetooth and AFL's as optional extras.

I plan to give it the Auto Finesse treatment over the Christmas holidays but here's a couple of pics for now, thanks.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Like the colour!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tasty looking VXR fella, what are the performance figures?


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

What a stunning colour! 

Looks fantastic


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Just don't blow the engine or mis-shift!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice VXR.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Just don't blow the engine or mis-shift!


trying to have a play with a new ST lol


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

finally, they've made a true limited edition

nice colour!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking car! Any pics of the interior?


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Jonnybbad said:


> trying to have a play with a new ST lol


Still don't get how he did it lol.


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool, very nice colour!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Still don't get how he did it lol.


me neither expensive mistake not to mention the embarrassment of admitting it on a forum lol


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont understand... A limited edition corsa is more common than a standard corsa isnt it?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love that colour mate


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Cracking wee car.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate it. 


I'll take some pics of the interior tomorrow.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the colour it was to late when i got my LE this colour came out just after


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

What makes this so special spec wise then?

Im guessing it isn't actually Clubsport spec and thats just a name?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> What makes this so special spec wise then?
> 
> Im guessing it isn't actually Clubsport spec and thats just a name?


Same as the burg with drexler diff and Bilstein suspension and slightly higher power output. It's a colour change from the corsa burg plus a change in exhaust system


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh, Thats a bit of a disappointment then with them using that name for it.

Well spec'd then, I did like the Burg edition. It was how the standard VXR should of been equipped


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> Oh, Thats a bit of a disappointment then with them using that name for it.
> 
> Well spec'd then, I did like the Burg edition. It was how the standard VXR should of been equipped


Remeber this is the brand who named a corsa limited edition and did not limit the numbers and couldn't be further away from a limited edition if it tried.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great bit of kit that, Dan Prosser from EVO Magazine ran one for a while and enjoyed it, performed very nicely on track!

Stunning colour too, looks the business.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks nice but nearly 30k for a Corsa....


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

JacobDuBois said:


> Looks nice but nearly 30k for a Corsa....


:doublesho:doublesho say what!? That's m135i money!!!!!

Corsa looks nice btw, bilstein shocks is cool


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol, I paid nowhere near that, I paid closer to a well spec'd Fiesta ST. I looked at the ST's but preferred the styling of the Corsa ( Recaros, Bilstein, Brembos, Remus exhaust, etc, etc), yes the ST might out perform the VXR but I went for styling over power.

Thanks for the comments folks.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Remeber this is the brand who named a corsa limited edition and did not limit the numbers and couldn't be further away from a limited edition if it tried.


Lol, I have to agree.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Think someone is pulling is your plonker.



JacobDuBois said:


> Looks nice but nearly 30k for a Corsa....


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Out of interest what did you pay then? A friend just bought a vxr nurburing for 27k.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

JacobDuBois said:


> Out of interest what did you pay then? A friend just bought a vxr nurburing for 27k.


:lol: seriously?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

jayz_son said:


> :lol: seriously?


Exactly it's a ridiculous amount to pay for a vauxhall let alone a corsa. The build quality is okay but it's still got those shuddy climate control dials that my 2007 vauxhall corsa van does. Don't think they're that special tbh


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Now that is an amazing colour, very nice indeed


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

JacobDuBois said:


> Exactly it's a ridiculous amount to pay for a vauxhall let alone a corsa. The build quality is okay but it's still got those shuddy climate control dials that my 2007 vauxhall corsa van does. Don't think they're that special tbh


don't get me wrong the corsa vxr is a nice car, but some cars you just don't pay nearly £30k for!! come on an m135i can be had for around that price, different league!!!
imagine paying £25k for a sporty citreon c1 lol


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Exactly my point. Think he regrets it now  much rather have an audi s5 used obviously but decent spec and not too old for that money


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

hobbs182 said:


> finally, they've made a true limited edition
> 
> nice colour!


I wouldn't hold your breath. I thought the first 500 nurburgring corsas were limited then they carried on.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Jdudley90 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath. I thought the first 500 nurburgring corsas were limited then they carried on.


The order banks have now closed for the Clubsport and other Corsa models ready for the new shape. 261 is the final number.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Exactly it's a ridiculous amount to pay for a vauxhall let alone a corsa. The build quality is okay but it's still got those shuddy climate control dials that my 2007 vauxhall corsa van does. Don't think they're that special tbh


Look at all the hot hatches on the market today, they're all in the region of 20k +.

I bought a brand new Clio RS200 4 years ago, with all the options it came out at nearly 23k (I didn't pay that of course, i'm a Yorkshire man I like to get a good deal  )

Loving the comments so far, thanks.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Starburst said:


> Look at all the hot hatches on the market today, they're all in the region of 20k +.
> 
> I bought a brand new Clio RS200 4 years ago, with all the options it came out at nearly 23k (I didn't pay that of corse, I'm a Yorkshire man I like to get a good deal  )
> 
> Loving the comments so far, thanks.


Yeah fair enough. Guess it's down to individual taste. I do quite like the setup the seats are feel of the car aren't the usual budget crap from vauxhall. But for my mate to spend that much was just a huge eye opener


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Starburst said:


> Look at all the hot hatches on the market today, they're all in the region of 20k +.
> 
> I bought a brand new Clio RS200 4 years ago, with all the options it came out at nearly 23k (I didn't pay that of corse, I'm a Yorkshire man I like to get a good deal  )
> 
> Loving the comments so far, thanks.


Plus bet those Remus exhausts sound tasty


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> Yeah fair enough. Guess it's down to individual taste. I do quite like the setup the seats are feel of the car aren't the usual budget crap from vauxhall. But for my mate to spend that much was just a huge eye opener


I have to say the build quality is quite decent mate better than my old Clio if i'm honest.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Would that be Asteroid Grey?


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

It certainly is. 

It's an optional extra across the Vauxhall range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice indeed it looks the business.


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Such a nice colour, it's a pity Renault haven't really released any special editions of the 200T to compete in the market.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Hazza197 said:


> Such a nice colour, it's a pity Renault haven't really released any special editions of the 200T to compete in the market.


They have released special editions in the past with the 197 F1, Redbull RS 200 and the Gordini so you never know...

What do you think to the new RS Clio?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Makes me laugh how you can get the zaust and suspension for £1.5k yet vaux will fit it to the car, call it a fancy name like burg etc and double the price of the car

Colour is ok, but at then end of the day, it's just another vxr to me -.-


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Car looks really well, amazing colour :thumb:



Starburst said:


> Lol, I paid nowhere near that, I paid closer to a well spec'd Fiesta ST. I looked at the ST's but preferred the styling of the Corsa ( Recaros, Bilstein, Brembos, Remus exhaust, etc, etc), yes the ST might out perform the VXR but I went for styling over power.
> 
> Thanks for the comments folks.





JacobDuBois said:


> Looks nice but nearly 30k for a Corsa....





JacobDuBois said:


> Out of interest what did you pay then? A friend just bought a vxr nurburing for 27k.





Starburst said:


> Look at all the hot hatches on the market today, they're all in the region of 20k +.
> 
> I bought a brand new Clio RS200 4 years ago, with all the options it came out at nearly 23k (I didn't pay that of course, i'm a Yorkshire man I like to get a good deal  )
> 
> Loving the comments so far, thanks.


I do hope though you paid nothing like Fiesta ST list price money as you can pick them up for thousands off list


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

JacobDuBois said:


> Out of interest what did you pay then? A friend just bought a vxr nurburing for 27k.


That's ridiculous, I paid 16995 for a brand new Corsa Nurburgring in March 2013 , what a tool your mate is especially as it will be used as they don't make them new and haven't done for. A year ..I think he might be telling porkies:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Makes me laugh how you can get the zaust and suspension for £1.5k yet vaux will fit it to the car, call it a fancy name like burg etc and double the price of the car
> 
> Colour is ok, but at then end of the day, it's just another vxr to me -.-


Double the price  I paid 1995 more than I could have got a standard VXR for when I bought my 'Burg etc' new start of 2013

And in fairness you get a LSD, Brembo brakes,blistering dampers , eibach springs, a (****) exhaust, and a tickle more power so for 2k on top that's a fair bargain.

I got rid of mine as I wanted an Arden blue so had to go back standard but that's stage 3 now so makes up for lack of fancy burg bits lol


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

R0B said:


> That's ridiculous, I paid 16995 for a brand new Corsa Nurburgring in March 2013 , what a tool your mate is especially as it will be used as they don't make them new and haven't done for. A year ..I think he might be telling porkies:lol::lol::lol:


Brand new? Really?? I've seen them new at 22k and then 1 year old with no miles on for 17k. Not brand new though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

R0B said:


> Double the price  I paid 1995 more than I could have got a standard VXR for when I bought my 'Burg etc' new start of 2013


Well done

Enjoy p4 while you can


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Well done
> 
> Enjoy p4 while you can


It's forged you tool


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's hard on blue

It just gets better


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> It's hard on blue
> 
> It just gets better


Your funny I like your posts they make me smile :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Next thing you'll tell me it was tuned by regal :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Next thing you'll tell me it was tuned by regal :lol:


I'd rather cut my own balls off :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

R0B said:


> I'd rather cut my own balls off :lol:


There is a god!

Haha


----------



## S22TUW (Sep 1, 2013)

Love that colour! If only they done the J VXR in Asteroid Grey :argie:



JacobDuBois said:


> Out of interest what did you pay then? A friend just bought a vxr nurburing for 27k.


I didn't even pay that for my Astra GTC VXR :lol:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

AG would have been an ideal replacement for the out going Arden Blue. 

I hope to give the Corsa a good wash and wax with AF on Sunday, weather permitting otherwise it'll be after Christmas as the Mrs plans to give my wallet a good kicking (again) from Monday afternoon up to Christmas.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

loving colour and the black wheels suite it well


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Makes me laugh how you can get the zaust and suspension for £1.5k yet vaux will fit it to the car, call it a fancy name like burg etc and double the price of the car
> 
> Colour is ok, but at then end of the day, it's just another vxr to me -.-


Could say the same to VW for the Golf GTI and then bringing out a Edtion version


----------



## Geoffersh (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice motor Stardust. :thumb:

Love small cars, but I'm afraid I'm not in the same league 

So happy though with my new White Hyundai i10 Premium, which has nice alloy wheels, Cruise control, Bluetooth connectivity, and a load of other extras, over other city cars of its class. Mind you. I am now 70 years young, so my passion for fast cars have changed, more for economy these days. 

Thank you for showing us your baby!

Geoff


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I really like that and it's not the sort of thing that excites me normally, great work.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Geoffersh said:


> Nice motor Stardust. :thumb:
> 
> Love small cars, but I'm afraid I'm not in the same league
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Geoff, I appreciate it. :thumb:

Your car sounds lovely, you should get some pics up. Enjoy it pal.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

ffrs1444 said:


> Could say the same to VW for the Golf GTI and then bringing out a Edtion version


Yep, I use to have a Golf GTI Anniversary. Renault are another brand who like to produce limited editions.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry? 

The edition 30 has different internals and a ko4

Power wise a GTi would have to be stage 2 to be equivalent to edition 30 standard :|


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Sorry?
> 
> The edition 30 has different internals and a ko4
> 
> Power wise a GTi would have to be stage 2 to be equivalent to edition 30 standard :|


ZzzzZzzzzz

To the OP, corsa looks really nice, very well specd too


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Sorry?
> 
> The edition 30 has different internals and a ko4
> 
> Power wise a GTi would have to be stage 2 to be equivalent to edition 30 standard :|


While you're right, I bet the the differences between the corsa vxr and the burg/clubsport make it quicker and more fun than just lumping extra power down in a golf.

You can add any bits to a car and call it a special edition. Isn't that the point that your buying it from the factory?

So you can upgrade a standard corsa vxr to the spec of a burg for 1.5k but you'll loose your warranty which will probably cost you more in the long run knowing vauxhall.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> While you're right, I bet the the differences between the corsa vxr and the burg/clubsport make it quicker and more fun than just lumping extra power down in a golf.
> 
> You can add any bits to a car and call it a special edition. Isn't that the point that your buying it from the factory?
> 
> So you can upgrade a standard corsa vxr to the spec of a burg for 1.5k but you'll loose your warranty which will probably cost you more in the long run knowing vauxhall.


It will if you want a financed whip

Warranty is for pussies

Oh wait, you're sticking up for le's cos you have chequered stickers and a Remus on your car

Wow

Also ed30s have different wheels and splitters just like a vxr


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> It will if you want a financed whip
> 
> Warranty is for pussies
> 
> ...


Where can you get a drexler diff, Bilstein suspension and brembo setup for 1.5k?

I'm not sticking up for anything. I'm just pointing out that your wrong in what you are saying.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> It will if you want a financed whip
> 
> Warranty is for pussies
> 
> ...


and ....
black headlining
Golf ball gearknob
seats
black lights
the list goes on....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

dubber said:


> and ....
> black headlining
> Golf ball gearknob
> seats
> ...


Wow all this and the car still comes in the same colour as the standard model!!

Well done VW!!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Wow all this and the car still comes in the same colour as the standard model!!
> 
> Well done VW!!


:lol:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

RPC said:


> ZzzzZzzzzz
> 
> To the OP, corsa looks really nice, very well specd too


Lol....

Cheers mate. :thumb:


----------



## Geoffersh (Dec 18, 2014)

Starburst said:


> Thanks for the kind words Geoff, I appreciate it. :thumb:
> 
> Your car sounds lovely, you should get some pics up. Enjoy it pal.


Yes I will get some pictures up after the festivities. Bit of a busy time atm, but I will once I get the chance.

Geoff


----------



## Turbochargedave (Jun 9, 2014)

Way to ruin a good thread with a VXR vs VW dick measuring contest :tumbleweed:

Nice car, nice colour, something a bit different.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol, I don't mind at all Dave. I've had three VW's, a MK3 Golf VR6, MK3 Golf GTI Anniversary and a MK4 Golf GTI Anniversary so it's quite a fun read. :lol:

Here is a few more pics after a wash & polish with AF tripple. A big thumbs up for this polish.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Turbochargedave said:


> Way to ruin a good thread with a VXR vs VW dick measuring contest :tumbleweed:
> 
> Nice car, nice colour, something a bit different.


Just a bit of fun ...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Just a bit of fun ...


Dito, not once have i slated the car. Looks nice the car pal :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on sir... Where are the interior pics?


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Dubber mate. :thumb:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Pics of interior. Needs a clean at some point.


----------



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks really well mate. As others have said, love the colour.

One thing I would say is be extra careful washing your wheels (just in case you aren't already). It doesn't take long for gloss black wheels to get very swirled/dull if you don't wash them with the same care as your paint.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

those seats :argie:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Fraser said:


> Looks really well mate. As others have said, love the colour.
> 
> One thing I would say is be extra careful washing your wheels (just in case you aren't already). It doesn't take long for gloss black wheels to get very swirled/dull if you don't wash them with the same care as your paint.


Thanks pal. Yeah, I take extra care washing the wheels, I also have a pot of AF wheel wax so I hope that keeps them in tip top condition.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

dubber said:


> those seats :argie:


Got these on to protect them pal, lol.


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice motor.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Tidy little motor, love the colour it really suits it


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done on owning such a good looking motor, lovely jubbly matey


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

them seats are so nice!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lovely looking car, Always had a soft spot for the Corsa VXR.:argie: 

And those Recaro Speedster CS seats, are the best looking seats in any car in my eyes!!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks very much for the kind words, I really appreciate it. :thumb:


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

"Warranty is for pussies" - hahaha, my god.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Warranty is for pussies ... unless you own a corsa vxr haha love mine but its in again on monday for work. Currently working my way nicely through the list of common faults haha really like the look of that clubsport though. Shame they couldnt achieve a bit more with the interior though.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

Never did get to have a go in one of these sold them all far to quickly at the dealership I work at


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

What a cracking little car. Enjoy it buddy, it looks brilliant.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks Sam my man. 

I'm loving it so far DUBNBASS, the build quality is far superior to my old Clio RS200. I never thought I would say that about a Vauxhall car, lol. 

"Warranty is for pussies" That must make me a pussy then. I only got the VXR for the chocolate gearbox and Piston 4, etc, etc. I hope I don't have any problems when I modify the engine.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

How's the 6 speed box on motorways ? Couldn't live without mine now I have one lol so nice for motorway cruising


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah it's a nice smooth ride, I have no complaints so far. I must say,considering the VXR has 18's and Bilstein suspension the drive is quite comfortable. Saying that, I've just come from a car that had quite a firm ride with the cup pack sports suspension, lol.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Starburst said:


> Yeah it's a nice smooth ride, I have not complaints so far. I must say,considering the VXR has 18's and Bilstein suspension the drive is quite comfortable. Saying that, I've just come from a car that had quite a firm ride with the cup pack sports suspension, lol.


more comfortable than you would expect with them specs then mate lol 18inch wheels ? Wow monster wheels them for such a small car :doublesho:doublesho nice car though mate a friend of mine has this exact same vxr in exact same colour not to far from u in Doncaster :thumb: love the colour


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi mate. 

Yeah, Asteroid Grey seems to be a popular choice for the Clubsport. I have a mate in Sheffield who also has an AG Clubsport, so that's three AG Clubsports I know of in South Yorkshire. 

Not bad considering there is only 261 in the UK, lol.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

AutoGlym Clubsports??? ha ha ha


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the colour of these its just a pity the facelift Vectra didn't get it. Have a guy few doors up that's had full respray of this on his mk4 astra gsi and it's stunning!.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

MadOnVaux! said:


> AutoGlym Clubsports??? ha ha ha


Lol. 

Yeah, I love the colour myself.


----------



## Ben VXR (May 8, 2014)

Very nice


----------

